# Favorite Dog Videos



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

Hello everyone!

I just thought I would make a forum for everyone to share their favorite puppy/dog videos. It can be a video you saw on Youtube or one of your own puppy/dog. Here is one I saw today that made me smile (its a random video but I found it cute and I thought I would share):


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Cute pup and video!


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Not a golden, but I think this video is pretty sweet


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

And I’ve always loved this one too:


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

Love the videos you posted* pawsnpaca! *


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

I love this dog Archie and chuckle no matter how many times I watch this!


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

Pammie said:


> I love this dog Archie and chuckle no matter how many times I watch this!


LOVE THIS VIDEO! It cracked me up!


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Lovin'Goldens said:


> LOVE THIS VIDEO! It cracked me up!


The woman is just exasperated with Archie's antics! Her commentary is LOL!!!


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm a volunteer breeder caretaker with Canine Companions for Independence. My breeder girl had her last litter on December 27. But, we are currently celebrating that three of the six puppies from our second litter graduated this month as service dogs. That litter whelped November 16, 2018. Two of the three graduation videos have been posted so I decided to share because we are so proud. Haver graduated in the Southeast region. Hocus graduated in the North Central Region. Huli graduated in the Northwest Region, but her video hasn't uploaded yet.

I've been blessed to participate in a wide variety of volunteer activities in my lifetime. Being a breeder caretaker for Canine Companions has to be the one I'm the most proud of. To know that three puppies from our second litter (and one puppy from our first litter) are out there in the world allowing someone with a disability to live an independent life means so much to me. Canine Companions provides service dogs free of charge to recipients.

We are very excited to be co-raising the female from our breeder girl's last litter. (We're also now volunteer pilots with Canine Companions, helping to deliver puppies to the volunteer puppy raisers. Our first delivery flight is this week!)


----------



## Cjm (Oct 26, 2018)

I like this one alot.


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

GoldenDude said:


> I'm a volunteer breeder caretaker with Canine Companions for Independence. My breeder girl had her last litter on December 27. But, we are currently celebrating that three of the six puppies from our second litter graduated this month as service dogs. That litter whelped November 16, 2018. Two of the three graduation videos have been posted so I decided to share because we are so proud. Haver graduated in the Southeast region. Hocus graduated in the North Central Region. Huli graduated in the Northwest Region, but her video hasn't uploaded yet.
> 
> I've been blessed to participate in a wide variety of volunteer activities in my lifetime. Being a breeder caretaker for Canine Companions has to be the one I'm the most proud of. To know that three puppies from our second litter (and one puppy from our first litter) are out there in the world allowing someone with a disability to live an independent life means so much to me. Canine Companions provides service dogs free of charge to recipients.
> 
> We are very excited to be co-raising the female from our breeder girl's last litter. (We're also now volunteer pilots with Canine Companions, helping to deliver puppies to the volunteer puppy raisers. Our first delivery flight is this week!)


That's great!! Nice videos!


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

Cjm said:


> I like this one alot.


LOL!


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

Here is one of my favorite videos:


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

Pammie said:


> I love this dog Archie and chuckle no matter how many times I watch this!


That is a hilarious and oh so cute video. I love the way Archie tries to slowly sneakily go for the remote control. Show the intelligence of the breed.


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

Who can blame Archie, what a great game, whatever he picks up gets him oodles of attention form his person.
They do train us well, perhaps more successful then we are ?


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

Ontariodogsitter said:


> Who can blame Archie, what a great game, whatever he picks up gets him oodles of attention form his person.
> They do train us well, perhaps more successful then we are ?


🤣 our Golden’s are wiley and sneaky leading to mischievous fun.
We had a rescue dog before that was 1/2 German shepherd. I think the German shepherd in him meant he was almost too well behaved! We loved him and he had us wonderful ways too but actually I quite like the mischievous streak in the golden makes for a very entertaining fun life


----------

